# Remember the long lines of Immigrants that invaded the EU ? Well Soros just attacked the US !



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

George Soros is behind this caravan of so-called immigrants marching to our southern border,
look at the picture as they prepared to leave Central America.....That is 99.9 % young male adults between 18 to 35 and HEALTHY !

This is the start and it does NOT depict the TRUE ethnic make up of the immigrant invaders.
The European Union Southern members did nothing to stop the FAKE immigrant flow that was comprised of the same age spread and now they are paying for it dearly. 

The approximate 50 or so in the first image leaving Central America has swelled to about 1600 - 2000 young males between 18 - 35 all healthy ( And I'll bet each and everyone has a Cell Phone ), this is a pending invasion of our Southern Border by invaders who I'm sure now are
mostly comprised of males from areas OTHER than Central America.....

This has to STOP and a message needs to be sent to the Politicians of California that 
" We The People " who are actual tax paying CITIZENS will NOT STAND for this type 
of reckless carelessness on their part because THEY have a grudge with the President 
of the United States !

If President Trump needs to send the Military to OUR Southern Border to STOP this
type of invasion then " We The People " need to support him 100 % !

The Governor of California on down should be arrested if they try anything to facilitate 
these marching invaders to the South !






This is the start......







This is the Caravan swelling with Immigrant Invaders ! 90 % young males with 
token children and females thrown in.







More pictures that show the make up......


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's another picture of the Immigrant Invaders......This same tactic was used by the so-called
Muslim Immigrants into the southern countries of the EU, they would push the small amount of
women and children forward for " Sympathetic " pictures to disguise the true amount of young
males that comprise these so-called immigrant marches. This is a Military tactic that has been used
thru the ages....and it should be recognized for what it REALLY is !
And invasion.....this is a bold maneuver.









Look at this below......on the southern border of Macedonia....look familiar !








Here's another one below into another Southern EU Country......find the children and females in the group !







Rather difficult isn't it because this is how they invade with young healthy males......

We are going to see this at OUT Southern Border if it is NOT STOPPED !


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

OUT = OUR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> Here's another picture of the Immigrant Invaders......This same tactic was used by the so-called
> Muslim Immigrants into the southern countries of the EU, they would push the small amount of
> women and children forward for " Sympathetic " pictures to disguise the true amount of young
> males that comprise these so-called immigrant marches. This is a Military tactic that has been used
> ...


We might need some help from BiBi, he seems to know how to handle angry unwelcome Invaders.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We might need some help from BiBi, he seems to know how to handle angry unwelcome Invaders.



*Before the usual " Liberal " crowd comes out of the woodwork and decries this as nothing but*
*Conservative Craziness, we all need to understand that this is no joke......*

*What is transpiring here in California is nothing short of the first steps of Civil War....*

*All you Liberals can scoff and Laugh all you want, but the writing has been on the walls for decades and now the*
*bubble has burst.... You will see sides picked if this is NOT STOPPED in it's TRACKS NOW !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

*Arresting the California Governor and his Minions will bring this Craziness to*
*a screeching halt !*

*Or we will soon witness the inmates running the asylum......*


----------

